# [SOLVED] Radeon driver crash after upgrading to 3.14.14

## emailer33

Yesterday I upgraded to 3.14.14 kernel (copying .config from the old kernel, and make menuconfig to check any major changes), I went to reboot and my system would crash to a blackscreen on boot.  I narrowed it down to the radeon module, as when I would modprobe it I immediately got a black screen and the system would become unresponsive.  I could not ssh into it, nor would the SysRq key combination reboot (REISUB).

Here is /var/log/messages when I login and issue 'modprobe radeon'

```

Sep 22 10:51:47 jupiter login[2572]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Sep 22 10:51:47 jupiter login[2583]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty1'

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.346152] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.353301] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.373886] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374175] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (JUNIPER 0x1002:0x68B8 0x1002:0x2543).

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374185] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFBCC0000

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374186] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374230] ATOM BIOS: JUNIPER

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374311] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374313] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374314] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374315] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374418] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4085078 kiB

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374421] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374422] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374431] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374448] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374450] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374462] [drm] Loading JUNIPER Microcode

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.374471] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.410285] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.410299] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.411434] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.425469] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.425592] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.425594] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800d94fbc00

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.425596] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800d94fbc0c

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427293] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c418 and cpu addr 0xffffc9000599c418

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427295] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427296] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427312] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427319] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.427344] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.444130] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 22 10:51:51 jupiter kernel: [   16.444188] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.631284] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.631292] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.631561] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.631589] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.782942] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783771] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783772] [drm] Connector 0:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783773] [drm]   DP-1

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783774] [drm]   HPD4

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783775] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783776] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783777] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783778] [drm] Connector 1:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783779] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783779] [drm]   HPD5

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783781] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783781] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783782] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783783] [drm] Connector 2:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783784] [drm]   DVI-I-1

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783784] [drm]   HPD1

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783786] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783786] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783787] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783788] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783789] [drm] Connector 3:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783789] [drm]   DVI-I-2

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783790] [drm]   HPD6

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783791] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783792] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783793] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

Sep 22 10:51:52 jupiter kernel: [   16.783794] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

Sep 22 10:51:53 jupiter kernel: [   18.349263] hrtimer: interrupt took 71787311 ns

---After Hard Reset

Sep 22 14:52:57 jupiter syslog-ng[2051]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.4.8'

```

When this crash occurs, I hear the video card fan kick into 100% duty cycle, it becomes very loud.

The one odd thing I've found is if I 'modprobe fglrx', start a quick X session, then close it. I then issue 'rmmod fglrx', 'modprobe radeon', then it works fine.  The console changes to a higher resolution and X works properly.Last edited by emailer33 on Sat Oct 04, 2014 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

did you 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 or

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

 after the kernel was updated? Need to update non-kernel based modules after each kernel version change.

----------

## emailer33

Yes. I actually ran that exact command off of another forum post that resulted in rebuilding:

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

```

I just ran it with the emerge options -1av

Is there anything else I can post to as to why this happens?  I find it very odd that loading fglrx and then unloading it causes radeon to work.

----------

## DONAHUE

if you have enabled radeon in a kernel and installed ati-drivers to that same kernel you should be extremely lucky if either ever works. Either ati-drivers (fglrx) or radeon; not both. Both in my experience =-neither. 

My fglrx kernel config:  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> Graphics support ---> 
> 
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 
> ...

 

My radeon config:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> Generic Driver Options  --->
> 
> -*- Userspace firmware loading support                           
> ...

 

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

I don't know if it is the same problem but my computer also has problems after upgrading to a Radeon SI: black random flickers 20s long or so while browsing the web and stuff like that... (it is like a hangup)

It helped to use bleeding edge software everywhere: git kernel, llvm, mesa, xf86-video-ati and xserver. Now it is down from flickering every five minutes to  a flicker per day or so.

The fglrx driver may be good for gaming but it sucks on the desktop, the opensource driver is much better for the desktop experience but does not work that well for gaming. The card works awesome on Windows though.

----------

## Ant P.

That sounds like an actual hangup. If you check dmesg it should have printed a message about resetting the card after a crash. I've seen it happen a lot while messing around with compute shaders and other experimental stuff (particularly WebGL).

----------

## emailer33

Well I was finally able to get more out of it by issuing 'modprobe radeon; sync' and reading the messages file from a usb boot disk.

```

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.848141] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.854946] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.874750] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875170] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (JUNIPER 0x1002:0x68B8 0x1002:0x2543).

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875188] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFBCC0000

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875193] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875236] ATOM BIOS: JUNIPER

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875306] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875308] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875309] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875310] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875366] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4085078 kiB

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875367] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875368] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875373] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875387] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875389] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875403] [drm] Loading JUNIPER Microcode

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.875406] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.910240] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.910253] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.911441] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.925360] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.925485] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.925487] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8801ec371c00

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.925488] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8801ec371c0c

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927302] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c418 and cpu addr 0xffffc90005e1c418

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927303] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927304] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927319] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927326] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.927348] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.944199] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 28 12:07:25 jupiter kernel: [  989.944258] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.131349] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.131353] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.131549] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.131577] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.283026] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284203] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284205] [drm] Connector 0:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284206] [drm]   DP-1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284207] [drm]   HPD4

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284208] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284209] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284210] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284211] [drm] Connector 1:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284211] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284212] [drm]   HPD5

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284213] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284214] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284215] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284215] [drm] Connector 2:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284216] [drm]   DVI-I-1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284217] [drm]   HPD1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284218] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284219] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284220] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284220] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284221] [drm] Connector 3:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284222] [drm]   DVI-I-2

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284223] [drm]   HPD6

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284224] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284225] [drm]   Encoders:

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284225] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.284226] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

Sep 28 12:07:26 jupiter kernel: [  990.790210] hrtimer: interrupt took 244295487 ns

Sep 28 12:07:32 jupiter kernel: [  996.465401] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Sep 28 12:07:32 jupiter kernel: [  996.465408] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing D1AA (len 62, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xD1C6

Sep 28 12:07:37 jupiter kernel: [ 1001.466821] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Sep 28 12:07:37 jupiter kernel: [ 1001.466829] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing D1AA (len 62, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xD1C6

Sep 28 12:07:42 jupiter kernel: [ 1006.468246] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Sep 28 12:07:42 jupiter kernel: [ 1006.468254] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing D1AA (len 62, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xD1C6

Sep 28 12:07:47 jupiter kernel: [ 1011.469677] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Sep 28 12:07:47 jupiter kernel: [ 1011.469684] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing D1AA (len 62, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xD1C6

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.471101] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.471109] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing D1AA (len 62, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xD1C6

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492861] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE045E000

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492862] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492863] [drm] size 3145728

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492864] [drm] fb depth is 24

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492865] [drm]    pitch is 4096

Sep 28 12:07:52 jupiter kernel: [ 1016.492908] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

```

Right after this occurred my GPU fan went on full speed and the system was locked up.  I could not switch consoles, could not use SysRq key combo's, and I could not SSH in.

Here's emerge --info if it helps:

```

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.14.14-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.14-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8170156 total,   6525012 free

KiB Swap:    8201212 total,   8201212 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Sep 2014 07:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p49

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay roslin poly-c x-portage

Installed sets: @m64py, @mame, @steam

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/poly-c /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.20.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt custom-cflags cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glamor gpm iconv jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vlc vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xrandr xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I should say while I do use fglrx and radeon, I have grub2 menu options that blacklists one or the other.

```

BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.14.14 root=/dev/sda2 ro rootfstype=ext4 quiet modprobe.blacklist=fglrx

```

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

Which version of radeon-ucode or linux-firmware do you use? Could the package be too old?

It could also be a kernel problem. I had lockups and such two times with new kernel releases, waited a week for the next release which then worked.

Did you try vanilla-sources or a newer kernel? Maybe it is a gentoo patch that introduces some console graphics bs.

(If you are going to use kernel 3.15 you will also need to load radeon/PITCAIRN_mc2.bin according to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon, it probably does not hurt to add the file.)

----------

## kurisu

It's a shot in the dark, but this could be related to Dynamic Power Management (dpm). What happens if you add

```
radeon.dpm=0
```

to the kernel command line?

----------

## emailer33

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> It's a shot in the dark, but this could be related to Dynamic Power Management (dpm). What happens if you add
> 
> ```
> radeon.dpm=0
> ```
> ...

 

CONFIRMED! This is what fixed it for me.

After trying a plethora of kernels and options such as removing fglrx I found nothing else worked.  For the record package x11-drivers/radeon-ucode is at 20140204 version.

Also I have a Radeon HD5770, so i use the JUNIPER firmware set, and did not have to add PITCARIN_mc2.bin to my firmware list.

----------

## kurisu

Excellent. With the difference that I have a Radeon HD 8670D (A10-6700 APU) I experience the exact same issue since upgrading from stable gentoo-sources 3.12 to 3.14. As a brief look on kernel upstream reveals, fixes are obviously in the works or already implemented in later releases. However, running Gentoo's stable branch exclusively, I haven't tried newer kernel versions yet. For the time being, I'm fine with dpm being manually disabled.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

related & for reference:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81644

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79980

Juniper is not a radeonsi class card, I believe

but I've read about related hangups, hardlocks and crashes about those cards also

----------

## schnitz81

I'd like to contribute with an additional workaround in case someone else is having trouble. To me, the dpm setting made no difference and I kept getting the "Packet0 not allowed!" in the kernel log. But after days of frustration and lockups, I figured out that my GPU issues was due to the power profile.

First, try the radeon.dpm=0 mentioned earlier in the thread.

If you're still getting lockups you might need to set your power profile to "high". First, find the power_profile file in the /sys/ subfolders:

```
sudo find /sys/ -name 'power_profile' 
```

On my machine it was located in:

```
/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/power_profile
```

Now, BEFORE starting Xorg (doing it while running caused another lockup) overwrite the file with "high" (as root):

```

echo "high" > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/power_profile

```

Now simply start X and see if your lockups are gone.

To make this change permanent, I created a startup script in /etc/local.d/:

```

#!/bin/bash

power_profile_location="/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.0/power_profile"

if [ -e $power_profile_location ]; then

    echo "GPU power profile found, setting policy..."

    echo "high" > $power_profile_location

else 

    echo "GPU power profile not found."

fi

```

Maybe this will help someone.   :Smile: Last edited by schnitz81 on Wed Oct 15, 2014 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurisu

Fixed for me with =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.16.5 which is currently being stabilized. Seems like dpm is now working for my gpu as expected:

```
# dmesg | grep dpm

[    8.298774] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
```

----------

